# Crimson trace



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anybody else not like the how the glock ctc makes the grip feel? I tried to get used to it, but sold it. I know lasers are beneficial in some circumstances but I shoot better without 'em on my Glock.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They make one that goes in place on the guide rod.

http://www.topglock.com/item/5110_L...i-Brite_Internal_Guide_Rod_Laser__fits_G.aspx


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I also took 'em off my Glocks, for similar reasons. They increased trigger reach and grip circumference, changed the grip angle, and banged the base joint of my thumb in weak-hand fire. Lots of the CTC products are great, but the Glock unit isn't great for me.

I'm not sure I need a laser, anyway.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Not a big fan of lasers.Agood bright lite,night sites,I'm a happy camper.


----------

